# Can you ID this Fish?



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi, i was given this fish i thought it was a Oto but now i am not to sure... because of his/her orange color ... he/she also like to chase the other three Otos around and joins in with the Danios chasing each other..










Thanks


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Oto's aren't orange...

Not sure which fish you are 'pointing' at, but I see an albino corydora and possibly some platies...

these are oto's:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=923&N=0


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Talking about the one on the ornament? Looks like a little albino chinese algae eater to me. Nice little albino cory btw.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree, albino chinese algae eater - here is a link to see a px.
http://www.grandaquatic.com/DetailProduct.asp?ID=GA-0904.12&TypeID=M


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Any way of getting a side view of the fish?


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are 2 new pics... hope this helps better... The other 3 otos i have do get chased by it if they get to near. But it is not botherd by my Corys or Danios.

Hope this helps Dina


















Thanks to you all for responding and helping me out in IDing him


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

SAE for sure.

Golden/albino. Whatever they're sold as.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not an SAE. It'd hard to tell from the photo, but I agree that it's probably a gold chinese algae eater (a potentially nasty fish as it gets older).

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, SAE doesn't have that sucker kinda mouth. Pretty sure its a CAE.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

hmm looks like a CAE for sure then... it only seems to chase one of the 3 Otos if it gets to close and does not bother the other fish i have which are Dainos and corys. 

Should i maybe leave it in the tank for now or best remove it now??

thanks again for your help and sorry to have asked another question


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

erm my mistake.

I meant CAE, don't know why I typed SAE.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey, so should i get rid of the CAE before it upsets the rest of the community ?

Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Zippin said:


> Hey, so should i get rid of the CAE before it upsets the rest of the community ?
> 
> Thanks


I have 3 of them in my 125g along with 2 full grown SAE and 6 flying foxes. Everyone gets along fine. Sometimes they chase here or there but no one gets hurt. I figure they are just giving each other their exercise. I do have a lot of plants so they can hide if they want to. I really like my gold guys - they are always working on the leaves somewhere. ( As opposed to my LAZY adult SAEs!)


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Zippin said:


> Hey, so should i get rid of the CAE before it upsets the rest of the community ?
> 
> Thanks


That would probably be a good idea. CAE and flying foxes are some of the most worthless (and sometimes semi-aggressive) algae eaters there are available.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

If i had a big tank like Tex gal then i might have kept it tbh...

But today it was chasing one of my danios very fast and looked like it was picking on them more and more.... again more space would have solved this.... so i have got rid of him today  to a friend...

I have lernt my lesson thanks to you guy replying, i know some of you think i might not made the dession, but i did what i thought was best for the other fishes..

Thanks again for helping me out


----------

